# Akron OH Plow Truck Driver



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Anyone need a Plow Truck Driver around Akron Ohio? I work rotating 12 hour shifts on day shift at my main job. 07:30 to 19:30. I am between plow trucks this season. I had to retire my truck. I have 15 years experience plowing snow with Meyer plows. Also a very good mechanic, painter and Paramedic.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

*driver*

i would love to have you on call if we get a big snow

[email protected]

send me some info i will get you on my call list
we plow throughout summit county


----------

